# Almost rescued



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Gary had an appointment with orthopod today. Ankle is healing well, but still no weight bearing. He has been cleared to drive (me insane) . I went to buy a few groceries at local supermarket, and saw the prettiest littlewhite pigeon, most definitely not a feral. I couldn't tell if she was banded or not. I got right up to her, and could have grabbed her, but one of the store workers pointed up to a well covered area and said she had babies . Well, that took care of that rescue. I left my name and phone # with the store manager, just in case babies fall out, can't avoid traffic. He said if any pigeons needed rescue, or if mom and babies were able to be captured as a group, he would contain them and call me immediately. He said everyone at the store has enjoyed what they thought was a very friendly wild pigeon, that this bird has been very willing to accept handouts.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, that is the kind of story I wish all of us could tell. What nice people to be looking out for this little one.

I am so glad Gary is doing better (even if he is driving you insane!)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad Gary's ankle is healing. Hope it will heal completely very soon. It is very frustrating to have a broken ankle/foot/leg.
Had one many, many years ago, boy, it was so annoying.

Well, this little one, I bet is an escapee. Hope she will end up in your care at some point.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reti,
She was so calm, so tame, I could have picked her right up off the hand railing she was perched on. I have no idea how old the babies are. They were well hidden. Even if I could gotten the hen and the babies, I wouldn't have taken them at this time. It takes both parents to raise a clutch, but, if the babies end up on the ground, they're mine !!! And even better if I can collect mama bird, too.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've always wanted a white pigeon...

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, I hope Santa brings you one. I know you have mentioned this before. If I didn't love mine so much, I'd send you one.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"I'm dreeeaming... of a whiiiiiiiiite... pij-jun... "


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> I've always wanted a white pigeon...
> 
> Pidgey


Be very careful what you wish for! That wish could be made to come true very, very quickly  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl,

How nice of those folks to be looking out for the welfare of the pigeons. I hope all will go well for the little pijjie family.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Thank you for the update on Gary. I'm SO glad he is well on the mend, that is certainly good news.

The white pigeonmama sounds like a real sweetie, I hope she stays safe as well as her babies until she finds her way to your hands. Nice she has her own group of angels watching over her.


Pidgey,

I can order up a few eggs from Thomas the Tank Engine (big white king) and Snow white (my homing pigeon).... if you would like. I can't guarantee if they will look like mom or dad , they may come out looking like a white pigeon wearing a BIG chicken suit, with a smile on his/her face.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

I'm glad your son is doing better now, and I was unaware of this situation since you had posted most about this in Pidgey's thread and I hadn't read all of it until recently.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Daryl, so glad that Gary continues to improve. The long recovery can be frustrating for all concerned!

What a nice attitude on the part of the store manager! Sure hope the little white pigeon and babies find their way into your excellent care.



Trees Gray said:


> ...I can order up a few eggs from Thomas the Tank Engine (big white king) and Snow white (my homing pigeon).... if you would like. I can't guarantee if they will look like mom or dad , they may come out looking like a white pigeon wearing a BIG chicken suit, with a smile on his/her face.


 I can just picture that, Treesa!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Daryl,
> 
> 
> Pidgey,
> ...



THOMAS HAS EGGS? He is not a baby anymore? 

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Daryl, 

Glad to hear that your son is doing better and cleared to drive (hehe) 

That's one heck of a nice place to shop at, wish there were more like it. And
more like you to keep an educated eye out for pigeons in need.

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
If this little girl ends up in my hands, I would be most happy to entrust her to your care. She is so beautiful, almost completely white with a few smatters of black, petite, sweet, not at all upset with my intrusion in to her space. I know she'd be very happy and well cared for by Daddy Pidgey. I'll even pay shipping.
Now for update on the "BBoBB (Big Bunch of Beautiful Babies) They made it here safe and sound this morning. I drove the P.O. crazy, calling to see if they were in. Finally got an affirmative this morning at 6:45. , and was at P.O. at 6:38. Kids released into isolation pen shortly after. I've been just sitting up there watching them, talking to them, placing h2o and food out. They are super nice little kids. The pair with the short beaks are truly satinettes, a breed usually not able to feed their own kids. The cock bird is HUGE and feisty. Only problem with this latest delivery, there will be no more room for pigeons needing a home. My rescue loft is getting full and I don't want to over fill the barn and stress birds. A big thanks to Renee for the opportunity to spoil these sweeties.
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, Daryl, they sound adorable and I'm sure will get spoiled pretty fast
there. Know what you mean about 'getting full', and you do need to save enough room for the ones that you know life will bring your way as well.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad they made it safe and sound.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to know that these little beauties also made it to their new home in great shape! Enjoy them, Daryl, and please get us some pictures when you have time!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Daryl,

Glad to hear that Gary is healing fast. What does he think of his new little sisters and brothers? They are so darling!  

Renee, 

That was a beautiful rescue and delivery.

Love to all,
Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations! So glad the little ones made the trip safely!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHEW!

Glad all arrived safely, Daryl!! You will truly be living up to your name! 

Sure would be great if you could send that white pij to Oklahoma!

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL...

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pidgey,

If you are serious, I have big white birds, little white birds, white birds that are laying eggs like crazy. I have a white bird that limps, a white bird that can't fly, a white bird that tumbles, a star gazer. I have white birds that my white birds brought home from one of their flights. I have mated pairs, and I have white birds with no mates. I was hoping that I could send Phil some eggs for his childless couple the next time a family member or Friend goes to Las Vegas. 

I don't know that I have any pedigrees here, if I do I don't know which ones they are. But they are all beautiful, and you are welcome to have a White Pij or two if you like.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HO HO HO!

Looks like Feather is gonna be SANTA CLAUS to you this year, Pidgey!

What say you? 

You wished, SANTA answered!! ROFL...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, shoot! I've been in Chicago this week and haven't had much time to revisit this thread! As is stands, our loft is fuller than we'd like and since we live in the middle of town, there's no real room to add more. That said, if I come by a local rescue, I'll take it but LIN WOULD KILL ME if I took a bird from out of state just because I wanted a white one. Believe me, I get enough birds as it is.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

T. R.,

Oh Yes....How well I understand what you are saying. But isn't it nice to know that there a members on this forum who would give up something that they love to make your dream come true.

Treesa is making egg orders, and if her birds are anything like mine...."COMING RIGHT UP".

Daryl is out there in the cold trying to build a special ladder, so that she can send you the whole beautiful family.

And, I am not graced with a bird that I would not hand over to you for the asking. 

Now is this the Christmas Spirit, or what?

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, shoot! I'll take it but LIN WOULD KILL ME if I took a bird from out of state just because I wanted a white one.
> 
> Pidgey



Well, you can always say you found it at the Post Office.


----------

